# 1989 Ford 350 van



## 2480fool (Jan 14, 2011)

Where is the low pressure filler valve on a 1989 Ford 1 ton ,460 Motor Home AC system????. CAN'T FIND IT!!!!
thanx,
2480fool


----------

